# Tamedog



## Subby97 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am constantly trying tamedogs on my backyard jump and I keep landing on the tip of my board. I'm not sure if I need more speed or more pop from my nollies, And should I try wildcat/backflip before I do a tamedog?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

we need video.


also do a search for past threads on same subject.


Also try snowboard addiction video tutorial and youtube.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When in doubt, drink another beer and try again. :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

24WERD said:


> we need video.
> 
> 
> also do a search for past threads on same subject.
> ...



+100 :thumbsup: snowboard addiction:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

How to Method Grab on a Snowboard - (Regular) Methods Trick Tip - YouTube


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Subby97 said:


> I am constantly trying tamedogs on my backyard jump and I keep landing on the tip of my board. I'm not sure if I need more speed or more pop from my nollies, And should I try wildcat/backflip before I do a tamedog?


I'm not really sure why someone linked a method tutorial for you, but I think he posted in the wrong thread by accident 

As far as tamedogs go, you don't need to do wildcats/backflips first, you can start with tamedogs.

For what you're doing wrong though, we don't know unless we have video of you, but likely it's lack of pop from your nollie (you don't really need much speed to do a tamedog). Most people get the 'cartwheel' motion, but they miss the nollie part which is what really helps with your rotation.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jed said:


> I'm not really sure why someone linked a method tutorial for you, but I think he posted in the wrong thread by accident


yup!....lol methods kick ass though!

How to Front Flip & Nollie on a Snowboard - (Regular) Tamedogs Trick Tip - YouTube

that should do it


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah tame dogs are easy to do once you get the nollie down and shoulder roll down. I do them off cat tacks a lot along with the rollers after a jump. Like everyone is saying video will help a lot but sounds like you are forcing the trick to much without enough pop.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pop UP instead of throwing yourself forward. 

Need a video though, but that's the issue I see with most people


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

This trick is a lot about timing, specially when done from a jump. A bit too late and you lose half of the rotation speed. A bit early and you hit your head on the top of the jump. So you may be starting the rotation too late. Once you get your timing and nollie on lock, it's an easy and a super fun trick. That said, a video would be nice to really know the problem. We are just guessing here..


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I am really confused with the timing for this trick. If I focus too much on popping the ollie, then I often end up not rotating enough. If I focus on rotating (or try to throw my shoulder down as fast as possible), then I end up not getting enough 'pop'. 

Here's some clips of me trying and not making it work =(

tamedog attempt - YouTube
tamedog attempt 2 - YouTube
tamedog attempt 3 - YouTube

PS. apologies to OP for jacking your thread


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You are soaking up to much of the jump on the first video, when you rock back and then forward. You almost have it just dont try it on such a steep take off till you really get it down. Cat tracks are the best to try it off starting out as it is almost a drop off.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I am really confused with the timing for this trick. If I focus too much on popping the ollie, then I often end up not rotating enough. If I focus on rotating (or try to throw my shoulder down as fast as possible), then I end up not getting enough 'pop'.
> 
> Here's some clips of me trying and not making it work =(
> 
> ...


Looks to me like you're not doing the nollie off your nose. Right now you're doing the cartwheel, but I don't see any loading up of your nose during the cartwheel.

Watch this tutorial here (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_zC7CdvYu4) at 0:38 and that's the main part you're missing. Apart from that, as already mentioned you aren't pushing against the jump ramp and that's kind of killing your technique right at the start.

I'd really recommend just learning them off cat tracks on a powder day instead of trying them off jumps. They're way easier to learn off something more flat like a cat track instead of trying to learn them off a kicker.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Jed said:


> Looks to me like you're not doing the nollie off your nose. Right now you're doing the cartwheel, but I don't see any loading up of your nose during the cartwheel.
> 
> Watch this tutorial here (Snowboard Trick Tip: Front Flip - YouTube) at 0:38 and that's the main part you're missing. Apart from that, as already mentioned you aren't pushing against the jump ramp and that's kind of killing your technique right at the start.
> 
> I'd really recommend just learning them off cat tracks on a powder day instead of trying them off jumps. They're way easier to learn off something more flat like a cat track instead of trying to learn them off a kicker.


I see! Now that you pointed it out, my lack of nollie is very obvious. Thanks as always.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, fix the nollie and you get them down. One thing I noticed was that you bent your front foot on the jump which made you go down instead of up. But that gets fixed once you get the nollie. A good nollie also makes it easier to deliver the rotation force from your upper body to your legs.


----------

